# Glofish



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone ever had them?Im setting up a glofish tank for my sis....


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Are those the genetically modified danios? In that case, treat them like danios... because they are, lol.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

As far as I know Glofish are a dyed fish and they will either lose their color or die at a young age.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Theyre not dyed they actually have neon genes in them,and yes they are zebra danios,I was just wondering if anyone had experience with them


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

as I said, you should probably just treat them like normal danios; have a groups of them, give them space to swim, plants, ect. But they'd probably look good over black or dark gravel or sand. The colors would really pop then.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed,they are zebra danios,with jelly fish DNA.Treat them as zebras.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I have black gravel,black slate rock decor looking for a good light,any suggestions at local stores?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah they take DNA out of some colorful corals and mix it with the zebra danio. My girl has pink ones in her tank.


----------

